# Qualified for Crufts!



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Today at Driffield Championship Show it was crappy weather most of the day! 

We had to wait hours before we got in the ring as it took over 4 hours for the Long-Coat Chihuahua's to be judged!

By about 1pm the Smooth-Coat Chihuahua's started to be judged and we were moved outside as it hadn't rained for over an hour.

We waited another hour or so while the Smooth-Coat male's were judged and then finally it was time for the bitches!

Minor puppy bitch first and then us, Puppy bitch! Colin walked in the ring first with Indy and the others soon followed. 8 in total in the class! We (well I) thought that is us being kicked out! 

They all walked the ring and then Colin put Indy on the table. She was perfect! Then the triangle and up and down, Indy was rather distracted by all the smells of dogs and bitches from the past four days in the ring.

All the other bitches did their table, triangle and walk up and down. Then the final line up!

First was a little Fawn Sable, Second was a Black and Tan and then Third was INDY! 

Which means she qualified for Crufts 2012!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done!!! Worth the wait after all!! WTG!! :thumbup:


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Well done!!! Worth the wait after all!! WTG!! :thumbup:


Thanks Ceearott. Was worth the wait. We're even more chuffed as Indy was breed by us!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

CE1985F said:


> Thanks Ceearott. We're even more chuffed as Indy was breed by us!


Oh, a home-bred win always gives that little extra warm glow, lol!:thumbup:


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

Well done, fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Oh, a home-bred win always gives that little extra warm glow, lol!:thumbup:


It's great as she is our first bitch from our first litter and also our first show dog.



Chloef said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

congratualtions
very well done


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

very well done! always an added bonus when owner bred.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

CE1985F said:


> Thanks Ceearott. Was worth the wait. We're even more chuffed as Indy was breed by us!


Great news bet u on top of the world i know the feeling well when one of ur home bred youngesters qualfies , next year at Crufts i have three home bred babies going so am gonna float there lol lol


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

very well done...


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Well done, really pleased 4 u


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Congrats to Indy for doing so well!!!! Happy for you!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

well done  - may have to look out for you, will be there with all our gang


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

WarFlyball said:


> Well done, fantastic :thumbup:





babycham2002 said:


> congratualtions
> very well done





dexter said:


> very well done! always an added bonus when owner bred.





leoti said:


> Great news bet u on top of the world i know the feeling well when one of ur home bred youngesters qualfies , next year at Crufts i have three home bred babies going so am gonna float there lol lol





ridgeback05 said:


> very well done...





Ditsy42 said:


> Well done, really pleased 4 u





Chihuahua-Rocky said:


> Congrats to Indy for doing so well!!!! Happy for you!





Devil-Dogz said:


> well done  - may have to look out for you, will be there with all our gang


Thank you all for your comments! We're really excited, this will be the first time we go to crufts with a dog!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Brilliant for you!!! I adore crufts will be watching!!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations. We still have to qualify and just 2 shows left for the whippets and LKA for the italian greyhound. At the moment it looks like Button the ex racing greyhound will be entered this year:mad2: We have only done 2 champ shows this year and the judges just haven't been right for us.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Good for you !!!!!


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Fab well done!! The 1st and 2nd place was a very well known breeder!

See you at crufts!! I have 2 shows to qualify my new pup!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*Erm hello... You forgetting something... like Pictures.. of your day out..*


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Well done Indy!!  About time 

We'll see you there!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

just caught up with this - a huge well done from me too :thumbup: - now you've got a really good excuse to go and buy a special showing outfit just for Crufts  - hope you have a fab day !!


----------



## lovedeternally (Oct 7, 2011)

Congratulations - that is a really fantastic achievement, try not to let the nerves get to you and go all out for victory!


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Superash said:


> Brilliant for you!!! I adore crufts will be watching!!!!


Thank you very much.



Freyja said:


> Congratulations. We still have to qualify and just 2 shows left for the whippets and LKA for the italian greyhound. At the moment it looks like Button the ex racing greyhound will be entered this year:mad2: We have only done 2 champ shows this year and the judges just haven't been right for us.


Thanks. I'm sure you'll get qualified. We love Italian greyhounds and that will be our next breed! If there are Tickets at Boston 2012 then that will be your last show to qualify as it has been confirmed that the CC Breeds will qualify for Crufts 2012 rather than 2013!



Superash said:


> Good for you !!!!!


Thanks



Sparkle said:


> Fab well done!! The 1st and 2nd place was a very well known breeder!
> 
> See you at crufts!! I have 2 shows to qualify my new pup!


We has been told that. Thank you.



momentofmadness said:


> *Erm hello... You forgetting something... like Pictures.. of your day out..*


I know, but by time we got judged at nearly 3pm we were too tired to think about pictures!!!



Jess2308 said:


> Well done Indy!!  About time
> 
> We'll see you there!


Thanks! See you there!



Bijou said:


> just caught up with this - a huge well done from me too :thumbup: - now you've got a really good excuse to go and buy a special showing outfit just for Crufts  - hope you have a fab day !!


Thank you. Colin(my partner) is already planning his outfit for Crufts!



lovedeternally said:


> Congratulations - that is a really fantastic achievement, try not to let the nerves get to you and go all out for victory!


Thank you, we'll try our best not to.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

My OH did SWKA yesterday with our new puppy, it was his first real show and he got 2nd in MPD. I didn't go so when I had a text telling me there were 6 entries, I was really expecting him to get the walk of shame so was chuffed to bits when he then text to tell me he got 2nd and is qualified at his first show... lol saves me spending out on more shows later in the year when I should be spending on xmas 

Hey, it'll be cheaper for you to go to Crufts with a dog entered too  you'll get exhibitor and helpers pass, plus catalogue and parking is cheaper


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

shazalhasa said:


> My OH did SWKA yesterday with our new puppy, it was his first real show and he got 2nd in MPD. I didn't go so when I had a text telling me there were 6 entries, I was really expecting him to get the walk of shame so was chuffed to bits when he then text to tell me he got 2nd and is qualified at his first show... lol saves me spending out on more shows later in the year when I should be spending on xmas
> 
> Hey, it'll be cheaper for you to go to Crufts with a dog entered too  you'll get exhibitor and helpers pass, plus catalogue and parking is cheaper


Congratulation!!!! :thumbup:

At the time of Indy's first champ show(Blackpool) we were alittle disappointed, but we are glad that it has taken her alittle longer to mature and get into showing!

We can't wait! Especially as we paid £17 each last year!!!!


----------

